# Surrey/ SE London Meet! Wednesday 10th December!!



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Being new to the TT scene (10 years in the VW scene) i'd love to meet some of you guys to get ideas/ inspirations for my next mods, general TT advice and just a good chat in general!
I'm from Guildford in Surrey so in a pretty central location for deciding a meeting place in Surrey.
Would anyone else be interested in trying to arrange something? I know there's a lot of TT owners in and around this area, would be a great chance to meet up.

Greg


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Count me in, gives me an excuse to pop into my sister's in Woking too


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds good count me in if you organise something.


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

you can count me in on this, would love to meet a few new people as I pick my new TT Tommorow


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

OK come on then guys, Surrey always seems to fail to get a meet together - we all have the best intentions in the world and then nothing ever happens.

Historically we have met up not far from Godalming, cant remember the name of the pub now but last time we went was a while ago. Also theres Newlands corner just down from Guildford, big car park and somewhere to get a snack and a cup of tea (if its open). What do you think?

Where are you all based? Does anyone want to suggest anywhere in specific? I regularly go for drives around the midhurst / hindhead / chiddingfold areas as the roads around there are nice and scenic, twisty with crests and troughs however, its the very south west part of Surrey.

Come on guys Im really keen!!! I dont mind organising everything.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

How about SE London, around Greenwich near the Dome perhaps?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Naresh said:


> How about SE London, around Greenwich near the Dome perhaps?


I'd be up for that!

Cheers

Rich 

But we should all do the rolling road day first. The more meets you go to the more people you meet and the more we all wanna meet again... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

So how about a new years cruise in London like last year?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I was just asking Wak about that, as he organised it last year...

If we cant get a NYE cruise going, how about a tunnel run? Blackwall perhaps?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What would the tunnel run entail? I liked the NYE cruise as it was all through cental London with photo stops at key landmarks plus the all important food stop!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Definitely need to do a NYE run this year, I have missed the last 2, first one I got a puncture during the day before the second one I was out the country. Will it be the 30th? Please dont make it before the 29th as I get back from France on the morning of the 29th!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As from yesterday I resigned my position as TTOC Rep for the South East due mainly to work commitments so J55TTC prehaps you would like to put your name forward for the role.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ttvic said:


> As from yesterday I resigned my position as TTOC Rep for the South East due mainly to work commitments so J55TTC prehaps you would like to put your name forward for the role.


   [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

phodge said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > As from yesterday I resigned my position as TTOC Rep for the South East due mainly to work commitments so J55TTC prehaps you would like to put your name forward for the role.
> ...


Penny I will still be attending events but have decided prehaps some of this new blood can arrange them. See you at your Christmas do on the 3rd Dec.

Seems like only a couple from the Surrey area are making that long drive to Marlow


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries, I completely understand.

See you next week.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Guy's we're going off track here.

The suggestion of a NYE meet is a great idea but can someone start a new thread for it. (it may get more views that way too?)

J55TTC, where did you meet in Godalming, that's my neck of the woods!

Newlands corner is a great idea for a meeting spot, we could all go for a drive afterwards too 

Any more ideas? Come on, where are all the Surrey owners?!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm down the road 15miles from godalming, I work shifts though so it depends on the day/date for me.


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in Farnborough and would be well up for this, I cant even remember the last time i started the TT!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

ttvic said:


> As from yesterday I resigned my position as TTOC Rep for the South East due mainly to work commitments so J55TTC prehaps you would like to put your name forward for the role.


Hey ttvic,

That sounds like a good idea I would certainly be up for that!

I drove past your house the other day (or at least I thought it was your house as your TT was outside) unless of course youve sold it 

Whos the best person to contact regarding the south east rep role?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Newlands corner is a good spot to meet, fairly central, nice surrounding roads if we want to go for a drive, and last time we were there there was a tea shop and toilets however if its an evening meet the shop closes at 5pm  Good news is that in England youre never very far from a pub :lol:

http://www.guildford.gov.uk/GuildfordWe ... Corner.htm

Can I have some feedback regarding opinions on whether to make this an evening or weekend meet please? We dont have much time as from the 15th Dec I am away on holiday until the 29th.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Whos the best person to contact regarding the south east rep role?


Hi Joss,

Hev is the Rep secretary now so best to pm her I would think


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Whos the best person to contact regarding the south east rep role?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > As from yesterday I resigned my position as TTOC Rep for the South East due mainly to work commitments so J55TTC prehaps you would like to put your name forward for the role.


Hey ttvic,

That sounds like a good idea I would certainly be up for that!

I drove past your house the other day (or at least I thought it was your house as your TT was outside) unless of course youve sold it 

No TT is not sold but my house is on a small street that runs along side the Byfleet Road


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

If I am around I will attend the Newlands Meet, I can also hand over the Rep pack to the new Rep


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

ttvic said:


> No TT is not sold but my house is on a small street that runs along side the Byfleet Road


Thats the one 

I have contacted the secretary etc regarding the position, Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Newlands corner is good with me.

Lets say a sunday afternoon meet?

Dec the 7th or 14th?

That gives everyone plenty of notice. (and my car should have some more mods by then!)


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Would an evening not be a better option? I have to work most weekends and im sure others get ropped into doing other things than standing around in a carpark.

Something like alot of the VW meetings around 7pm??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A weekday evening would suit me better too, weekends are always very busy. 7pm sounds good to me


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Right Im going to take the bull by the horns here and just go for it. To try and get as much exposure and for members to have as much notice as possible I suggest the following:

Wednesday 10th December
Newlands Corner
7PM

Theres a pub down the road we can drive over to for a coffee / beer etc

Sorted!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I can make the 10th can't be sure what time I would get there it's a long drive from Milton Keynes,so you better give me the name of the Pub


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Vic,

When I have a bit more time probably this evening I will put the information of the pub up on this thread for any late comers.


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds good to me, i'll be there


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Great! So far we have the following on the list:

J55TTC - definite!
ttvic - Confirmed
SLine - Confirmed
GRE608Y - Confirmed
Amitt - Not sure?
Kitt1972 - Not sure?
DenTTed - Maybe - hopefully
neil millard tt - Confirmed

Please let me know on the thread and Ill keep this post up to date.

Newlands Corner: GU4 8SE

The pub we went to last time was the Onslow Arms. Just in case there are any latecomers or the weather is really crap the details are as follows:
The Street,
West Clandon,
nr Guildford,
GU4 7TE 
Tel: +44 (0)1483 222447


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi will be there if i can finish work in time. Neil


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

neil millard tt said:


> Hi will be there if i can finish work in time. Neil


Excellent! dont worry if youre a bit late, we will hang around until about 8 and make our way to the above mentioned pub. Unless its snowing or hailing or something then I think we will all be in the pub by 7:15 :lol:

Ill add you to the list :lol:


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

May be able to do it, not working but the wife is, she said she'll see if she can swap it around a bit.

John


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Is there really so few TT owners in the Surrey area?

I have seen a couple of nicely modified TT's about but none that are on the list :?

Come on, the more the merrier


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals

I'm in Bognor Regis West Sussex and have had a red 225 Mk1 TTC for 7 months. Just love driving it!!
i would have been up for the meet on the 10th , but already committed.
Does anyone know if there is a rep for W Sussex? Will keep reading the forum in the meantime to see about other meets though

RedrocketTT
aka David Collins


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

title updated.
Come on guys where's the TT spirit?! There must be some more TT owners in the Surrey area?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I used to work in Farnborough and there's a nice silver one, plate is ricky something, on here? Theres also a black lhd one that does the a284 regularly, I have also passed another silver one J55ttc he might be on here.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

denTTed said:


> I used to work in Farnborough and there's a nice silver one, plate is ricky something, on here? Theres also a black lhd one that does the a284 regularly, I have also passed another silver one J55ttc he might be on here.


Yup Im on here :wink:

Not long to go now guys, hope we can have a good turn out, the weather is supposed to be OK or at least rain free but I bet its going to be cold!


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I've had another idea...

I feel this turn out wont be as good as it could be as it's also the South East meet for No-Rice, Wednesday is the first night in almost a year that it's being held in the M3 southbound services at Fleet. Chances are there will be a few TT's attending that.

Can we all meet in attend this meet instead as its a regular for me?

The N-R meet starts from 7pm and fills up very quickly.

Perhaps we can all meet in Ladymead, Guildford @7pm and convoy down there?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Got any links for the SE no-rice meet?


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.p ... pic=193281

you dont need to be member of the forum to view this post


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

I wont be able to make this im gutted, as work is getting in the way.   really wanted to come. This week of all weeks and work has to get in the way. really sorry guys. Arrange another soon and i will be there, Weekends are alwys good


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

kitt1972 said:


> I wont be able to make this im gutted, as work is getting in the way.   really wanted to come. This week of all weeks and work has to get in the way. really sorry guys. Arrange another soon and i will be there, Weekends are alwys good


Nevermind matey, theres always the New Years Cruise on the 30th December :wink:


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

do you have more details for this so i can book it in. like where and when and what time


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=128439


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Regarding going over to Fleet to meet up with a load of members from the edition 38 forum, whats peoples opinions?

Meet at Newlands and decide from there? Happy for just a local TT meet? We need to decide quickly!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Right seeing as there are no opinions on what to do the meeting place will be Newlands Corner at 7pm as originally agreed.

We can decide from there where we go and what we do.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry guys i can't make the meet as i've already made arrangements to visit No-Rice as i'm meeting people there. If you guys pop down, i'll see you there


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Coming, what time is it happening?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

denTTed said:


> Coming, what time is it happening?


7pm, looks like it could be just the 2 of us :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Only an hour and a half to go :!:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

What the hell happened guys :?

Those of you that didnt make it missed out on free beers and complimentary pint glasses :!:

Was nice to meet you denTTed


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I went to no-rice. there was another TT there. It was a really good turn out, very busy for it's new venue.

Who showed up for your meet?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Me, and J55TTC


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Ace if NR's moved back to the services - hopefully won't get booted out again for getting too busy (haven't been to NR since it left the services the last time).

Gutted I missed this, I'm going to find out how to "subscribe" to this whole board so I stop missing meets - if I'm not on-call I'm generally up for any meet around South or East London or half way into Kent... And as I've STILL not been to one yet, I'm annoyed! 

Hope NR was good, meet you all soon

C

PS - going to look up this NY job


----------

